# Migracja do kde4

## rastman

Jak wiadomo wyszla oficjalnie nowa wersja kde. Gdzie nalezy szukac informacji o najbardziej komfortowej i bezproblemowej przesiadce? Aktualizowac, czy mzoe jeszcze poczekac jakis czas?

----------

## wodzik

nie ma co sie spieszyc. dziala to wolno, bardziej zasobozerne niz vista, malo programow dla kde 4 / qt4. aplikacje gtk wygladaja koszmarnie, a niektore sie w ogole nie wlaczaja (np. linuxdcpp). pozatym sporo rzeczy jest jeszcze niedopracowane. co rpawda mam wydanie z svn z przed paru dni, ale watpie zeby w tydzien tyle naprawili. poza_tym opcje sa dosc ubogie. np nigdzie nie moge znalezc ustawien panela. idzie usunac jakis aplet, ale nie moge znalezc jak dodac go z powrotem. znaczy idzie dodac aplet, ale do pulpitu. czesc apletow przestala mi dzialac, ale podejrzewam ze teraz jest ok, bo jakis czas temu dzialay wszystkie. z rzeczy ktore mnie bardziej denerwowaly, to to ze konsola z kde nie obslugiwala przezroczystosci, ale juz terminal z xfce obsluguje pelna przezroczystosc, a nie jak w xfce tylko kopiowanie tla pulpitu. ogolnie jesli chcesz komus pokazac, ze linuks tez moze byc ladny (nawet ladniejszy niz vista) i lubisz nowinki mozesz sprobowac.

a ze juz jest temat o kde 4 to skorzystam i sie podczepie. wczoaj chcialem aktualizowac overlay kde, ale nie za bardzo sie dalo, wiec pomyslalem ze cos w nim zmienili i zrobilem layman -d kde && layman -f && layman -a kde, ale wynik taki ze nie zrobilem kopi i teraz chce mi instalowac kde-3.5.

```
BoLs ~ # layman -a kde

* Running command "/usr/bin/git clone "git://www2.mailstation.de/git/genkde4svn-pub.git/" "/usr/portage/local/layman/kde""...

Initialized empty Git repository in /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/.git/

www2.mailstation.de[0: 87.139.47.139]: errno=Connection timed out

fatal: unable to connect a socket (Connection timed out)

fetch-pack from 'git://www2.mailstation.de/git/genkde4svn-pub.git/' failed.

* Failed to add overlay "kde".

* Error was: Directory /usr/portage/local/layman/kde does not exist. Cannot remove the overlay!

```

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## kreon28

Kde4 jest na razie tylko w layman'ie. Z tego co się czyta do portage ma to wejść jako masked lada dzień.

Na razie nie polecam przesiadki. Pierwsze ebuildy będą z pewnością testowe bo samo KDE4 nie jest jeszcze w pełni sprawne.

----------

## Paczesiowa

ebuildy testowe nie beda bo sa od dawna [wy]testowane i raczej wiecej problemow sprawia samo kde niz ebuildy.

----------

## rastman

No ale jesli o sama przesiadke chodzi, to ja kto wyglada od storny technicznej? Moge miec jednoczesnie obecna wersje kde i czwórke do testowania razem? Rozumiem ,ze jak instalowac, tylko tylko przez overlaya 'kde' laymanem?  :Wink: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

tego to nie wiem bo tylko na lapie sie tym bawie (poza kde4 nic nie mam), ale zrob sobie layman -a kde && nano /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/README tam sa jakies pierdoly ktorych nikt nie czyta

----------

## rastman

wrzucilem overlaya, dalem keywordsy dla wersji svn, no i teraz jaki pakiet emergnąć? całe kade, czy mzoe da sie jakas instalacje minimalna (vide: kdebase-startkde w wersji 3.5)?

----------

## Exil

z gentoo-wiki.com 

```
emerge -va qca poppler poppler-bindings taglib strigi qimageblitz soprano kdelibs kdepimlibs kdebase plasma-extras kdemultimedia kdeutils
```

 wystarczy. Przed chwilą skończyłem  :Smile: 

----------

## danrok^

 *Exil wrote:*   

> z gentoo-wiki.com 
> 
> ```
> emerge -va qca poppler poppler-bindings taglib strigi qimageblitz soprano kdelibs kdepimlibs kdebase plasma-extras kdemultimedia kdeutils
> ```
> ...

 

I jakie wrażenia?

----------

## one_and_only

 *Quote:*   

> I jakie wrażenia?

 

 *Quote:*   

> Przed chwilą skończyłem

 

Na mnie nie robi aż takiego wrażenia   :Razz:  A tak całkiem serio to u mnie menu wygląda ohydnie - czcionki jakieś przydużawe (patrz) zaś menu kontekstowe jak żywcem wyjęte z windowsa 98 (patrz)- szare i kwadratowe. Pewnie czegoś nie mam włączonego/zainstalowanego, ale wiem czego...

----------

## radek-s

dołączając się do wątku - czy kde-4 będzie modularne? bo jak na razie w ebuildach są same monolity.

----------

## Arfrever

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> dołączając się do wątku - czy kde-4 będzie modularne? bo jak na razie w ebuildach są same monolity.

 

Re: Projects and subproject status: KDE

Re: Projects and subproject status: KDE

Re: Projects and subproject status: KDE

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Exil

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I jakie wrażenia? 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Przed chwilą skończyłem 
> 
> Na mnie nie robi aż takiego wrażenia   A tak całkiem serio to u mnie menu wygląda ohydnie - czcionki jakieś przydużawe (patrz) zaś menu kontekstowe jak żywcem wyjęte z windowsa 98 (patrz)- szare i kwadratowe. Pewnie czegoś nie mam włączonego/zainstalowanego, ale wiem czego...

 

U mnie wszystko wygląda "ładnie" bez dodatkowych zmian screen1. Jak na razie jestem pod wrażeniem tego co działa np Dolphin screen2.

----------

## rastman

co zawiera ebuild extragear-plasma (wcześniej plasma-extras)? Bo doinstalowalem go wczesniej i poki co widze tylkko dodatkowe widgety. To wszystko?  :Wink: 

----------

## GiTS

witam  :Smile: 

Ja już instalowałem może z 3 razy i za każdym razem nie chce mi się uruchomi. Po 'Splashu' pozostaje pusty ekran, po kilku minutach można jedynie dźwięk startowy usłyszeć i tyle. Z tego co udało mi sie wypatrzyć to Kwin mi cały czas siada  :Sad:   . 

Dzisiaj próbuje po raz kolejny, po kolejnej aktualizacji dbus i hala  :Wink: 

----------

## rastman

Nie zapominasz np. o jakis flagach? opengl?  :Wink: 

----------

## GiTS

nie , chyba raczej nie  :Wink: 

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.1.3  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/poppler-0.6.2  USE="jpeg zlib -cjk" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/qimageblitz-9999  USE="3dnow mmx sse sse2 (-altivec) -debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/soprano-9999  USE="clucene java -debug -doc (-test%)" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/qca-2.0.0-r2  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 4,987 kB [1=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/taglib-9999  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/strigi-9999  USE="clucene dbus java qt4 -debug -hyperestraier -inotify -log -sqlite -test" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6.2  USE="cairo gtk qt3 qt4 -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-9999.4  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam jpeg2k opengl spell ssl -avahi -bindist -debug -doc -htmlhandbook -kerberos -openexr -test -zeroconf" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepimlibs-9999.4  USE="ldap -debug -htmlhandbook -sasl -test" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-9999.4  USE="bzip2 java lm_sensors opengl pam samba ssl usb xcb xcomposite xine xscreensaver -bluetooth -cups -ieee1394 -logitech-mouse (-networkmanager) -openexr (-debug%) (-htmlhandbook%) (-newxkb%) (-test%)" 0 kB [1]

```

o takie dziwne błędy mi sie pojawiają :

```
xinit:  Resource temporarily unavailable (errno 11):  Cannot register with ConsoleKit: org.freedesktop.CkConnector.Error: Unable to open session: The name org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit was not provided by any .service files

xset:  bad font path element (#101), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

/usr/kde/svn/bin/startkde: line 281:   934 Przerwane               xsetroot -cursor_name left_ptr

startkde: Starting up...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/klauncher

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/bin/kded4

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/bin/kbuildsycoca4

kbuildsycoca4 running...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/kconf_update

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/bin/kcminit_startup

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/bin/ksmserver

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/bin/kwin

Application::crashHandler() called with signal 6; recent crashes: 1

KCrash: Application 'kwin' crashing...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi

Application::crashHandler() called with signal 6; recent crashes: 2

KCrash: Application 'kwin' crashing...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi

Application::crashHandler() called with signal 6; recent crashes: 3

KCrash: Application 'kwin' crashing...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/bin/krunner

Application::crashHandler() called with signal 6; recent crashes: 4

X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8

  Extension:    156 (RENDER)

  Minor opcode: 4 (RenderCreatePicture)

  Resource id:  0x65

krunner: crashHandler called

KCrash: Application 'kwin' crashing...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi

Application::crashHandler() called with signal 6; recent crashes: 5

KCrash: Application 'krunner' crashing...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi

<unknown program name>(3106)/: Communication problem with  "krunner" , it probably crashed. 

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" " 

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/bin/plasma

X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8

  Extension:    156 (RENDER)

  Minor opcode: 4 (RenderCreatePicture)

  Resource id:  0x65

X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8

  Extension:    156 (RENDER)

  Minor opcode: 4 (RenderCreatePicture)

  Resource id:  0x65

<unknown program name>(3257)/: Communication problem with  "krunner" , it probably crashed. 

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" " 

Plasma crashed, attempting to automatically recover

KCrash: Application 'kwin' crashing...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi

Application::crashHandler() called with signal 6; recent crashes: 6

KCrash: Application 'plasma' crashing...

plasma(3260): Communication problem with  "plasma" , it probably crashed. 

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" " 

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi

evdev: leds are 0x0 for device 4

evdev: leds are 0x0 for device 4

KCrash: Application 'kcminit_startup' crashing...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi

KCrash: Application 'kwin' crashing...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi

X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8

  Extension:    156 (RENDER)

  Minor opcode: 4 (RenderCreatePicture)

  Resource id:  0x65

Application::crashHandler() called with signal 6; recent crashes: 7

plasma(3301): Communication problem with  "plasma" , it probably crashed. 

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" " 

KCrash: Application 'kwin' crashing...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi

Application::crashHandler() called with signal 6; recent crashes: 8

KCrash: Application 'kwin' crashing...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi

Application::crashHandler() called with signal 6; recent crashes: 9

KCrash: Application 'kwin' crashing...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi

Application::crashHandler() called with signal 6; recent crashes: 10

KCrash: Application 'kwin' crashing...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi

Application::crashHandler() called with signal 6; recent crashes: 11

KCrash: Application 'kwin' crashing...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi

Application::crashHandler() called with signal 6; recent crashes: 12

KCrash: Application 'kwin' crashing...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi

Application::crashHandler() called with signal 6; recent crashes: 13

KCrash: Application 'kwin' crashing...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi

Application::crashHandler() called with signal 6; recent crashes: 14

Object::disconnect: No such signal QDBusAbstractInterface::phase1Done()

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/bin/ktip

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/bin/klipper

KDE Daemon (kded) already running.

KCrash: Application 'kwin' crashing...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi

Object::connect: No such signal QDBusAbstractInterface::phase2Done()

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/bin/knotify4

<unknown program name>(5640)/: Communication problem with  "ktip" , it probably crashed. 

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." " 

kded(5651): Communication problem with  "kded" , it probably crashed. 

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." " 

<unknown program name>(5652)/: Communication problem with  "klipper" , it probably crashed. 

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." " 

ksmserver(1416): Couldn't start knotify from knotify4.desktop:  "KLauncher could not be reached via D-Bus, error when calling start_service_by_desktop_path:

empty

" 

<unknown program name>(10516)/: Communication problem with  "knotify" , it probably crashed. 

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." " 

QDBusConnectionPrivate::connectSignal: received error from D-Bus server while connecting signal to KNotificationManager::notificationClosed(int): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected (Connection is closed)

QDBusConnectionPrivate::connectSignal: received error from D-Bus server while connecting signal to KNotificationManager::notificationActivated(int,int): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected (Connection is closed)

process 1416: arguments to dbus_pending_call_set_notify() were incorrect, assertion "pending != NULL" failed in file dbus-pending-call.c line 598.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.

  D-Bus not built with -rdynamic so unable to print a backtrace

KCrash: Application 'ksmserver' crashing...

Qt: Session management error: IO error occured opening connection

ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 5641, errno = 104

Qt: Session management error: IO error occured opening connection

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi

QDBusConnectionPrivate::connectSignal: received error from D-Bus server while connecting signal to OxygenStyle::globalSettingsChange(int,int): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected (Connection was disconnected before a reply was received)

kwin: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit4: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit4: sending SIGHUP to children.

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

kdeinit4: sending SIGTERM to children.

kdeinit4: Exit.

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

xinit:  connection to X server lost.

GOT SIGHUP

Could not connect to D-Bus server: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-ecbol4Y1qu: Poczenie odrzucone

startkde: Shutting down...

kdeinit4_wrapper: Warning: connect(/home/ghost/.kde/socket-piec/kdeinit4__0) failed: : No such file or direct
```

i tak caly czas bedzie sie pojawiac :

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/kde/svn/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi

Application::crashHandler() called with signal 6; recent crashes: 14

lub Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : "...

nie mam juz pomyslu na to  :Sad: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

jaka masz karte graficzna?

----------

## GiTS

Od niedawna GF 8600 GT  , wcześniej był Radeon  :Wink: 

----------

## rastman

ma sie rozumiec ze kaywordsy .live są dla najnowszych pakietół, a te bez live, dla ostatniej stabilnej wersji?  :Wink:  No i ogolnie rzecz biorac apdejty same sie bede robily bez zmiany kaywordsow?

----------

## GiTS

Sorki ale nie czaje zbytnio o co ci teraz chodzi  :Wink: 

Ja robiłem dokładnie tak jak było na gentoo-wiki oraz tak jak było właśnie na forum gentoo. No niby powinno działać, ale nie wiem co jest. Moze czeka mnie przekompilowanie całej grupy system ?  :Wink: 

----------

## rastman

Może mi ktoś wyjaśnić o co chodzi? 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4744040.html#4744040 ?

----------

## GiTS

chciales zaisntalowac plazme majac juz zainstalowany kdebase lub kdelibs , w ktorym z nich jest wlasnie ta plazma ?

z tego co dobrze rozumiem to musisz sie zdecydowac na korzystanie albo tylko z monolitycznych pakietow lub tylko podzielonych  :Wink: 

na razie sie chyba nie da jak w kde3.5 ze mozna troche mieszac  :Wink: 

----------

## rastman

Czyli generalnie do portage wejda podzielone pakiety?  :Smile:  Problem tylk ow tym ,ze usunalem pakiety monilityczne i chce sobie wszystko zemergowac osobno poprzez kdebase-startkde-4.0.0 i co sie okazuje? pierwsza biblioteka kde-base/kdepimlibs juz wywala mi sie przy kompilacji. Co zatem warto emergnac, zeby dzialalo? Co tez pojawi sie w najblizszej przyszlosci w portage?

----------

## Odinist

Sam zobacz  :Very Happy: 

http://gentoo-portage.com/Newest

----------

## rastman

o, super. Do wywalam overlaya  :Wink:  Jedna rzecz tylko - jaki pakiet musze pobrac, zeby moc edytowac dekoracje okna (no i w tymze panelu wlaczyc efekty pulpitu wszystkie udostepnione przez plasme, takie jak przejscia, czy tez wirtualne pulpity..)

----------

## n0rbi666

rastman - efekty przejścia przez pulpit uruchomiłem normalnie - w Centrum Sterowania, zakładka Desktop - Desktop effects

No i ja też już na KDE4 z portage  :Smile:  Ciekawe, ile wytrzymam, i kiedy pojawi się 4.0.1  :Smile: 

----------

## rastman

Mam tam nieaktywne checkboxy.. No i na dole napis, ze 'compositing' nbie jest supportowane przez system i nizej, ze compositing nie jest wlaczone poniewaz prawdopodobnie xorg developmemnts headers nie sa zainstalwoane.

----------

## n0rbi666

rastman - a masz composite włączone w xorg.conf ? Jaka karta grafiki ? jaki xorg-server ?

----------

## rastman

```
Section "Extensions"

   Option       "Composite" "enable"

EndSection
```

grafika GF 7600 GS Galaxy, xorg najnowszy x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r1

Zaznaczam ,ze gdy uzywalem pakietow monolitycznych, to wszystko smigalo. Czuje, ze brakuje mi jeszcze jakies paczki ;d

----------

## rastman

compositing was disabled at compiling time. Tak wiec ktory pakiet mam przekompilowac. (mialem wczesniej composite w xorgu odkomentowane wiec to mzoe bcy rpzyczyna). BTW. macie plasme z xcomposite? Flagą oczywiscie  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *rastman wrote:*   

> BTW. macie plasme z xcomposite? Flagą oczywiscie 

  Tak  :Smile: 

BTW : macie ikony Home, system, trash na pulpicie ? Bo ja mam, ale nie dość, że nie mają ... ikony (tzn grafiki) to nic nie robią  :Neutral: 

----------

## one_and_only

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Home, system, trash na pulpicie [...] nie mają ... ikony (tzn grafiki) to nic nie robią 

 

Ja miałem tak samo, po prostu je usunąłem  :Smile: 

----------

## rastman

pozostaje tylko jeszcze jeden problem... Nie dzialaja mi zadne ikony na plpicie (klikanie w nie nic nie daje), zarówno te dodane poprez prawoklik >> dodaj do pulpitu, czy tez te dodane na pasek zadan do paska szybkiego uruchamiania (add to the panel). Czemu?

----------

## Poe

jest juz hardmasked w portage

----------

## rastman

przeciez uzywam wlasnie tych pakietow  :Smile: 

----------

## rastman

przy przelaczeniu myszki na dwuklika nie dzialaja ikony na pulpicie (nie da sie ich wyknac). Poza tym to kde nie staje, jak sie efekt rozmycia w plasmie wlaczy. Reszta wydaje sie byc ok.  :Smile: 

----------

## rastman

może ktoś obalic moja teorie ze to blad kde? (mam ~amd64)

----------

## GiTS

bardzo bym chciał ale wciąż mi KDE4 nie chce działać , nawet po re kompilacji całego systemu  :Sad:  Po sesji chyba czeka mnie postawienie systemu od nowa.

Moze jednak ktoś miałby pomysł na mój problem ?? Wklejam log błędów  :Wink:  :

http://wklej.org/id/0a2fcf5308

Ja pomysły straciłem i już tracę na razie siły    :Confused: 

----------

## radek-s

zainstalowane mam kde-meta-4.0.0

cos nie tak musi byc z ebuildami do openoffice'a i kadu (z arcona), gdy ww. aplikacje kompiluje z flagą kde, instalacja sie wywala, gdy daje emerge krusader, emerge chce instalowac kdelibs-3.5.8-r3

sadze ze spece od ebuildow musza popracowac troche nad nimi

----------

## rastman

krusader jest aplikacja pod kde3, tak wiec bedzie wymagal bibliotek tej wlasnie wersji,

----------

## kurak

Takie pytanie OT, jak się spisuje QT4? Nie ma takich "skaczących" okienek? Wszystko ładnie się skaluje tak jak to było zapowiadane?

----------

## polygon7

 *rastman wrote:*   

> Mam tam nieaktywne checkboxy.. No i na dole napis, ze 'compositing' nbie jest supportowane przez system i nizej, ze compositing nie jest wlaczone poniewaz prawdopodobnie xorg developmemnts headers nie sa zainstalwoane.

 

Jeśli nie masz skompilowanego kwin z xcomposite i opengl to przekompiluj z tymi flagami i zobacz ponownie - checkboksy powinny się odblokować.

----------

## rastman

no tak zrozbilem juz wczesniej i dziala. A Co do skalowania - qt jak najbardziej w porzadku.

----------

## Riklaunim

Jak dla mnie powodów do aktualizacji jeszcze nie ma  :Smile:  Gdzieniegdzie się to wysypuje, brak aplikacji osób trzecich w wersji KDE4 itd.  :Wink:  Bawiłem się i jak na razie trochę temu brakuje.

----------

## anthrax_

Mam nastepujacy problem z kde4 , mianowicie mam ochote zmienic sobie motyw ikon z oxygen na jakis inny, ale jakiegolwiek innego motywu bym nie wybral w centrum sterowania to caly czas mam oxygen   :Evil or Very Mad: . Czy ktos mial moze ten problem i wie jak temu zaradzic?  :Razz: 

----------

## lsdudi

kilka uwag po uzywaniu

crash clawsmail i linuxdcpp

podczas pisania posta w konq zdarzają się lagi po kikanaście sekund

----------

## n0rbi666

wróciłem do 3.5.8   :Cool:  Jeszcze zbyt wcześnie, żeby używać kde4 do normalnej pracy ... Ale jak skończą - będzie pięknie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kacper

Mam problem z kde4, robiłem wg. opisu na gentoo.org, ale coś mi się z ekranami zepsuło :

http://i25.tinypic.com/8vpxty.png

Mam monitor z rozdzielczością 1440x900 i TV jak się nie mylę z 1024x768

--

tak myślałem, to wina hdmi, a raczej kde (bo pod gnome działa), odłączyłem hdmi i kde wygląda normalnie, choć ustawienia ekranu nie chcą się włączyć. Czas wrócić do gnome  :Smile: 

----------

## radek-s

mam pytanie w zwiazku z nowym kde, czy istnieje moliwosc aby jakos zminimalizowac ten czarny ogromny pasek zadan?? zeby bylo autoukrywanie, minimalizacja, cokolwiek zeby nie zajmowalo mi to duzo miejsca z mojego laptopowego ekranu??

pozdrawiam i dzieki za podpowiedz!

----------

## no4b

AFAIK się nie da. Konfiguracja panelu ma pojawić się w kolejnych wersjach.

----------

## rane

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/desktop/kde/kde4.xml

----------

## pawelek

Mam takie jedno małem pytanko, choć domyślam się już, jaka będzie odpowiedź.

Jakie są szanse, żeby KDE4 rozwinęło skrzydła(chociaż w połowie, albo w1/4)? na zabytkowej karcie graficznej. Tylko proszę się nie śmiać  :Wink: . Chodzi mi o karte RIVA TNT2 M64.

----------

## rane

Zerowe.

----------

## Kajan

 *rane wrote:*   

> Zerowe.

 

Ale żeby to potwierdzić ściągnij KDE 4 Live CD i sam oceń wydajność  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

na xglu nie pojdzie?

Wiem ze roznica jednak jest, ale mi na GF 2mx beryl zapieprzal az milo  :Razz: 

Smiem twierdzic ze lepiej niz teraz na GF6600 ;]

----------

## rane

Możesz spróbować. Po prostu nie rób sobie wielkich nadziei.  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

Beryl korzysta z pewnej funkcji do renderowania textur (i czegoś tam do przezroczystości), a ta funkcja dostępna jest dopiero na GF'ach.

----------

## rastman

moge sie dowiedziec w jaki sposob szybko usunac pakiet wraz z jego zaleznosciami? Np. kdeutils-meta-4.0.0 ?

----------

## timor

 *rastman wrote:*   

> moge sie dowiedziec w jaki sposob szybko usunac pakiet wraz z jego zaleznosciami? Np. kdeutils-meta-4.0.0 ?

 

```
emerge -C kdeutils-meta && emerge -a --depclean

//teraz dokładnie sprawdzasz co jest na tej liście, a na koniec [enter]

//na koniec dla pewności:

revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## Zwierzak

Dla osób, które chcą odmaskować wszystkie pakiety podzielone od KDE4 (jest ich trochę, a szybciej wypisuje się monolityczne):

```
ls /usr/portage/kde-base/*/*-4.0.0*.ebuild | sed 's/\/usr\/portage\/\(.*\)\/.*ebuild/\1/' >> /etc/paludis/package_unmask.conf
```

----------

## n0rbi666

 *rastman wrote:*   

> moge sie dowiedziec w jaki sposob szybko usunac pakiet wraz z jego zaleznosciami? Np. kdeutils-meta-4.0.0 ?

 

Hm, emerge -C kdeutils-meta && emerge --depclean ?

----------

## Arfrever

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Dla osób, które chcą odmaskować wszystkie pakiety podzielone od KDE4 (jest ich trochę, a szybciej wypisuje się monolityczne):
> 
> ```
> ls /usr/portage/kde-base/*/*-4.0.0*.ebuild | sed 's/\/usr\/portage\/\(.*\)\/.*ebuild/\1/' >> /etc/paludis/package_unmask.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Ta strona zawiera przecież przykładowe poprawne pliki.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## p_d

spotakl sie ktos z takim problemem w trakcie proby wyemergowania kdelibsow?

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-kde-base_-_kdelibs-4.0.0-r1-20016.log"

symlink:   /usr/kde/4.0/share/doc/HTML/en/sonnet/common

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

## n0rbi666

A próbował już ktoś kde-4.0.1 z portage ? Ponoć naprawili sporo błędów, może da się już tego używać ? :]

----------

## wodzik

 *p_d wrote:*   

> spotakl sie ktos z takim problemem w trakcie proby wyemergowania kdelibsow?
> 
> --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------
> 
> LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-kde-base_-_kdelibs-4.0.0-r1-20016.log"
> ...

 

FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge kde

----------

## no4b

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> A próbował już ktoś kde-4.0.1 z portage ? Ponoć naprawili sporo błędów, może da się już tego używać ? :]

 

Nie zauważyłem różnicy w stosunku do 4.0.0.

----------

## argasek

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> A próbował już ktoś kde-4.0.1 z portage ? Ponoć naprawili sporo błędów, może da się już tego używać ? :]

 

Trochę naprawili, ale ja poczekam tak na okolicę 4.1  :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Już od pewnego czasu testowałem to jako wersję SVN i była znacznie bardziej stabilniejsza od 4.0.0. Jak chcesz pracować na KDE4 to polecam.

Osobiście na razie ja się bawię tylko KDE4, do pełni pracy brakuje mi jeszcze kilku pakietów przepisanych na Qt4 i KDE4.

----------

## no4b

Da się w ogóle ustawić przezroczystość w konsole? Bo mnie się nie udaje... Nie mogę też wsadzić docka do panelu (dawnego kickera).

No i w ogóle to KDE miało być szybsze, a moje wrażenie jest takie, że jest zupełnie przeciwnie.

----------

## kjd

Hej

Zemergowałem kde4 w wersji split. 

emerge -avD kde-base/kdebase-startkde:kde-4 + kdm4

Przy starcie kde4 pojawia mi się błąd następującej treści: 

"~/.kde is not a symlink. Please move ~/.kde to ~/.kde3.5(if appropriate) and symlink ~/.kde to it.". 

Zgodnie ze wskazaniem tworzę symlink, ale gdy wybieram kde4 błąd nadal wyskakuje. 

Oczywiście w /etc/conf.d/xmd wartość DISPLAYMANAGER zmieniłem z kde-3.5 na kde-4.0.

Ktoś może podpowiedzieć co mam zrobić, żeby wszystko grało?

----------

## timor

Nie zrobiłeś przprzypadkiem symlinka z .kde3.5 do .kde? Jeśli tak to zrób odwrotnie i powinno działać  :Wink: 

Co do moich wrażeń to kde4 wydaje mi się szybsze. Mniej słyszę dysk przy ładowaniu i aplikacje typowo w qt4 ładują się dość szybko. Co mi się na razie nie podoba to ubogość tego środowiska, dużo tu jeszcze brakuje - ale jak widać po ostatnim wydaniu, teraz już będzie z górki  :Smile: 

----------

## kjd

zrobiłem tak: ln -s .kde3.5 .kde, ale błąd dalej został ;/

najgorsze jest to, że po wydaniu polecenia ls -al nie pokazuje mi, że .kde wskazuje na .kde3.5

----------

## Zwierzak

Chcesz używać KDE4, a robisz symlinka do 3.5. Pomyśl. Najlepiej jest skasować tego symlinka pod konsolą, przed zalogowaniem się do któregokolwiek profilu przez KDM, bo każda uruchomiona aplikacja KDE po wyłączeniu (choćby Konsole) stara się zapisać swoją konfigurację do .kde, więc tworzy nowy katalog.

KDE4.0 jest jeszcze raczej na razie niegotowy w pełni. Został wypuszczony, aby zmobilizować developerów wydaniami numerowanymi oraz do lekkiego zaspokojenia ciekawości tłumu.

Odnośnie przeźroczystości w Konsole nie udało mi się tego uzyskać nawet na wersjach SVN. Może trzeba jakąś flagę ustawić, trzeba poszukać. Jestem pewien, że trzeba zaznaczyć efekty specjalne dla KWin działające na AIGLX.

----------

## kjd

OK, wywaliłem symlinka. Utorzyłem go jeszcze raz i wszystko gra, dzięki  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

Skompilowałem sobie KDE 4 z SVN i przynajmniej mam doca w panelu. Samo KDE jest też szybsze.

Działają wam polskie znaki w konsole?

Kadu do traya wpakowało mi się tylko raz...

----------

## rastman

przez przypadek kliknalem sobie w usuniecie paska zadan (tej czesci, ktora mowi mi, jakie aplikacje mam otwarte na dole ekranu). Który config za to odpowiada (bo domyslam sie, ze w panelu sterowania tego nie znajde..)

----------

## Zwierzak

Dodaj sobie Widget paska zadań. W wersjach 4.0.1 czy SVN już istnieje taka możliwość.

BTW. Od 2 dni już nie kompiluje mi się wersja SVN. Ciągle mam pecha natrafić na działającą rewizję.

----------

## no4b

Czytałem, że przerzucili się w trunku na Qt-4.4, więc z 4.3 raczej już się nie skompiluje.

----------

## w.tabin

znowu coś nowego, a przecież nie miało być już rozwijane 3.5, chyba

----------

## wodzik

wie ktos moze, czemu po dzisiejszym syncu zniknelo mi z portage kde4?

----------

## Crenshaw

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

> znowu coś nowego, a przecież nie miało być już rozwijane 3.5, chyba

 

Jesli "bedzie supportowane tak dlugo jak bedzie zapotrzebowanie" znaczy ze nie bedzie rozwijane to masz racje. :>

----------

## qubaaa

dziala wam obsluga zakladek (kont ftp) w kade4? Klikam w zakladke i po prostu nic sie nie dzieje. Instalowalem recznie sciagajac najnowsze bete2 ze strony.

----------

## skazi

Nie prościej było założyć nowy temat niż odkopywać taki z przed roku? Archeolog?

Po co instalować kde ręcznie?  :Shocked:   Przecież są od tego ebuildy w kde-testing.

----------

## qubaaa

sorry za literowke, chodzilo o krusadera w kde4. Nie lubie zakladac nowych tematow, jesli moge sie podczepic pod odpowiedni.

----------

